# GRCA COE - Dates of changes in recommendations?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It took some time to get people to start checking elbows, it didn't happen overnight. 

If you're looking a dogs born in the 90's it would be common to NOT see elbow clearances.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My boy born in 1991 and his father both had elbow clearances, but they were done way after their hips were. Both were studs used on a regular basis, so we felt we needed to do elbows. I did not do my boy's sister, also born in 1991 however.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. So were the other 3 (hips, eyes and heart) always in there?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been doing elbows since my first dog with clearances which was 1997. I think somewhere after 2000, people started to do more elbow clearances. But the 1st dog I bred my bitch(a 1999 model with all 4 clearances) to was a 1997 model and no elbow clearance. I would say for that time, that was not so unusual.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The revision to include elbows was adopted May 2001.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> The revision to include elbows was adopted May 2001.


Is that the only time it was revised regarding the specific type of clearances recommended? i.e. was there ever a time when an eye, heart and/or hip clearance wasn't recommended in the COE? I assume not based on the replies, but I just want to make sure.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Elbows were the last major revision to the COE and that was in 2001. The GRCA was talking about it back in 1999 though so many people were doing them before they actually became a part of the COE. Shortly before that time, there was also a change in the COE about the heart clearance being done by a cardiologist and not just a specialist. Before then, many clubs were using Board Certified Specialists in Cardiology but not cardiologists. But the hips, eyes and heart have been in there for quite some time now. I believe the original COE was just for hips and eyes.


----------

